# Anti rejection drugs and Donor Eggs - silly question?



## Katielou (Jan 20, 2006)

It's been such a long time since I have been on this forum, but I have a question I can't find the answer to and I'm sure you guys can help. I am considering using DE as I have had 3 failed IVF attempts and it is clear my eggs are a bit crap. 


I don't know where I heard this but does anyone know if it is necessary to take anti rejection drugs if a successful pregnancy is achieved using DE? How is it possible to get pregnant with someone else's eggs? Does your body not know the difference?


Thank you. I hope I don't sound too thick.


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Katielou,

No you don't need any anti-rejection drugs for DE. If you think about it logically every embryo is 'foreign' DNA because 50% comes from the sperm, but your body accepts it anyway. Nature is really very clever! I am still awestruck when I look at the picture of our little girl as a tiny 4 cell embryo after she was defrosted .... and then look at her now running around at 22 months.

Good luck, and I hope you are as blessed as we have been.

Caroline


----------



## Katielou (Jan 20, 2006)

Thank you very much and congratulations on the birth of your little one.


----------

